# 177 page book in indesign?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

We have a client with a book she is going to have printed, perfect bound. We are going to do the prep work before it goes to print. I have not done books before, the normal thing is flyers, small run magazines and brochures and that like. The file is in word. Now if I place it in indesign (CS5) I get the first page but makes no others for the rest of the pages. If I make another text box I can have it link into the first text box and the text continues. Now this would be tedious with 177 pages. Is there an easier way of importing this word file so it can be worked on and adjusted as need be? It will actually be more then 177 pages, as thats on 8.5 x 11, whereas the finished size is 5.5 x 8.25.

Thanks


****** Solved

Some researching online found my answer. Just hold the shift key when placing the word doc in indesign and it auto places the rest of the pages.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

If I am reading you right, and If I recall correctly, you need to set up your InDesign document with a "Master Text Frame", which is available in the Document Setup dialog.

Once you have that, you place your text (CMD + D), then select the master text frame while holding SHIFT. InDesign should automatically dump the text and create as many pages as you need.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> If I am reading you right, and If I recall correctly, you need to set up your InDesign document with a "Master Text Frame", which is available in the Document Setup dialog.
> 
> Once you have that, you place your text in the master text frame while holding shift. InDesign should automatically dump the text and create as many pages as you need.


Thanks, I had found that actually, just forgot to post my update, it was sitting waiting for that final button to submit my edit. Definitely a better way of doing it then linking 177 text boxes.


----------

